# KUALA LUMPUR | TA3 & TA4 | 270m | 66 fl | 240m | 58 fl | U/C



## great184

They are really filling up the Petronas area with interesting buildings! This will be the most recognized supporting character in the skyline


----------



## Sentient Seas

Awesome design, it looks great with the rest of the skyline.


----------



## Okan

:cheers:


----------



## haze

rebirth of KLCC :banana: 
hopefuly it will become one of the best cluster buildings in the world.


----------



## johnsonooi

nazrey, can you put these buildings to KL skylines? it would be nice if these buildings are included in KL skylines, where this will give us a new visual impact of future KL


----------



## nazrey

pedang said:


> ^^ oneKL with 36 flr..patut setinggi n sebesar the marc naz





nazrey said:


> FINE :cheers: !!!
> sine One KL is just so short.


OKay OK..!


----------



## haze

wowoo.. alot of improvement there..btw, can't wait for the last startegic site on Lot D(better 50flr) n ex-bok house(rumous 60flr).


----------



## kasy boy

Wow very nice


----------



## Greg

Great job Nazreykay:


----------



## World 2 World

Bravo Nazrey:cheers: :banana: .:applause: , Naz, saya rasa kamu kena tukar K residence 1 lebih tinggi dari Maxis.


----------



## glitz_boy

got the plan of KLCC development? like the one nazrey post for KL Sentral?


----------



## forrestcat

Woohoo..my heart skipped seeing that rendering of future KL.


----------



## pedang

the site



nazrey said:


>


----------



## KING BOB

Yeah, too bad google earth didn't update the pictures for KL :rant:


----------



## city_thing

Awesome, brilliant architecture!

Love it.


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey




----------



## Leeigh

great angle of KLCC!


----------



## KING BOB

hhehe, menara telekom is so far away . Where would Menera YTL be???


----------



## nazrey

*TA Enterprise rated ‘buy’ *
17-12-2007: THEEDGEDAILY


TA Enterprise Bhd has been rated a “buy” by Citi Investment Research, with a target price of RM2.38 as it is underpinned by the company’s strong earnings growth prospects and the start of a prime property up-cycle. 

“Our target price of RM2.38 implies a fiscal year 2009 (FY2009) price-to-earnings ratio (PER) of 15 times,” it said in a research note on Dec 13. It said that TA Enterprise had unique exposure to both the stockbroking and prime property markets in the country. 

The company is expected to post an earnings growth of 45% over the next two years, while its prime property could see an earnings surprise on the upside, given the industry is in the early stages of an up-cycle. 

However, the research house cautioned that TA Enterprise earnings could be affected by lower trading volume and external factors such as slow global markets and diminished investor sentiment towards Malaysian equities. 

On a quarter on quarter basis, the stockbroking firm’s performance improved due to the recovery of financial receivables or writeback of past provisions of more than RM20 million and a 32% rise in property development profits, TA Enterprise said. 

It said the increase in the property development contribution was due to higher recognition on profits on progress of Damansara Idaman Phase 3, Idaman Villas and Idaman Residence. 

“Take-up rates for the group’s current projects have been good (average 70%) and given choice locations. We expect these projects to be fully sold by next year,” the research house added. 

Nonetheless, it said the average daily volume for TA Enterprise’s stockbroking division for the third quarter ended Oct 31, 2007 (3Q08) fell to RM1.9 billion from RM2.3 billion in (2Q08) even though it more than doubled on year-on-year (YoY) basis. 

“We estimate TA Enterprise’s market share improved to 5% for the quarter (2Q2008: 4.5%) due to higher retail participation in the overall market,” it said. 

Stockbroking and related activities accounted for 66% of TA Enterprise’s earnings before income tax, according to Citi Research. 

It said stock market volumes had also dwindled significantly — now averaging RM1.6 billion per day versus RM2.2 billion per day for the year. 

“Nevertheless, we expect two major project launches next year — Bukit Bintang in mid-2008 and *TA3 in KLCC by end-2008* — which we believe will drive better stock performance next year,” it said. 

The research house said at RM1.27, TA Enterprise was currently trading below its book value of RM1.49 per share.


----------



## nazrey

Developer : TA Properties Sdn Bhd.
Old rendering



pedang said:


> Final Rendering by Jesmine


New rendering



Greg said:


>


----------



## nazrey

>


*TA property unit has prime land in KL*

TA Properties Sdn Bhd is on an aggressive drive to build up its presence in a wider range of properties – from medium priced residences to niche lifestyle residential and commercial developments.

*With its suite of interesting property projects and strategic landbank on one of the hottest property spots right across the KLCC Twin Towers, the company is on course to become a premier property player.*

The company’s parent TA Enterprise Bhd owns 2.25 acres of prime land – directly facing the Kuala Lumpur Twin Towers, a much sought-after address. This makes it one of the largest landlords in the vicinity (other than Petronas). 

The land parcels were acquired between 1991 and 2004 for an average cost of RM523 per sq ft.

TA Enterprise executive chairman Datin Alicia Tiah knows the land is sitting on a goldmine and plans to develop it into another world-class icon that befits its prestigious location...


----------



## nazrey

*Mixed Development @ KLCC *

This proposed 2.3 arces of prime Freehold commercial development is strategically situated next to the Petronas Twin Towers, KL Convention Centre and the famed Dewan Philharmonic Petronas. This development consist of *2 iconic towers* with a proposed 6-star hotel, luxury residences and a high-end retail podium.-TA Properties


----------



## pedang

by Ethaniel83


----------



## nazrey

Night/Day



Greg said:


>


----------



## paw25694

old design was better imo


----------



## nazrey

TA3 & TA4 @ KLCC 



Greg said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*TA aims to boost hotel division *
By Chong Jin Hun 
28-07-2008: THEEDGEDAILY

KUALA LUMPUR: TA Enterprise Bhd’s hotel business is a growth story. The firm, also a financial services and property development firm, plans to build or acquire more hotels to establish a house-branded global hotel chain. The hotels may be retained for recurring income or sold for profits. 

At present, TA’s sole hospitality asset is the five-star Radisson Plaza Hotel Sydney in Australia. In the pipeline are two hotels on company-owned freehold prime land in Kuala Lumpur. 

One will be built within a 1.23ha site in Jalan Bukit Bintang, and Jalan Imbi, while the other will sit on a 0.92ha tract within the Kuala Lumpur City Centre (KLCC) where the iconic Petronas Twin Towers are located. 

TA managing director and chief executive officer Datin Alicia Tiah said: “Our corporate plan is to go into the hospitality business. I won’t exclude the possibility of acquiring hotels but I rather build.” 

Both upcoming hotels constitute a part of larger real estate projects by TA. The unit in Jalan Bukit Bintang and Jalan Imbi will occupy one of the three high-rise towers to be built under the firm’s RM1.39 billion “Nova Square” mixed development which includes serviced apartments and condominiums. 

Meanwhile, the hotel at the KLCC will occupy one of the two high-rise properties under an estimated RM1.4 billion undertaking. *“This project consists of two towers currently proposed at 55 and 40 storeys respectively. We envision a six-star hotel and serviced apartments with retail, and food and beverage components,”* Tiah said. 

Financing options to expand TA’s hospitality business is already in place. The firm may sell its residential towers en bloc to raise funds to finance the construction of the hotels, or set up a real estate investment trust (REIT) to unlock the value of its properties. 

Owning a house-branded global hotel chain offers TA a platform to expand its property development business abroad as well. The company, which intends to double its overseas revenue contribution to 50% of group turnover in as early as three years, will leverage on its hospitality brand to spur its foreign real estate operations. 

TA already owns real estate assets in Australia and Canada. The company plans to venture into high growth markets like China and Vietnam, and at the same time, go bargain-hunting for properties in the US following the nation’s subprime loan crisis. 

Potential overseas listings for TA’s real estate division is no secret. TA had indicated to Bursa Malaysia that it might consider floating its property unit, possibly, on the Singapore or Hong Kong bourses. 

TA’s earnings in FY09’s first quarter ended April 2008 dropped significantly. Net profit was halved to RM28.74 million from RM57.81 million a year earlier while revenue was down 13.1% to RM116.37 million from RM133.85 million. 

Outlook for FY09 is, however, deemed optimistic. This will be underpinned by TA’s unbilled property sales of RM234.7 million from its Klang Valley projects — the Damansara Idaman, Idaman Villas, and Idaman Residence which will be recognised in the company’s books during the year. 

In FY08, stockbroking and financial services made up 47.6% of TA’s revenue of RM546.27 million.


----------



## Durbsboi

Cant wait to go back here, prob in 5 years time to see how much has changed


----------



## Harkeb

wicked


----------



## nazrey

*Alicia Tiah’s property checklist*
Saturday September 6, 2008 TheStar

TA is the initials for the two main shareholders of the group, Tony and Alicia. TA Enterprise started out as a stockbroking company. In 2002, Datin Alicia Tiah, wife of the group’s single largest shareholder and founder-owner Datuk Tony Tiah, went into property development. Tony has a 33.6% stake in the company. Both of them manage the group today. They are also grooming their son, Joo Kim, who joined them three months ago.

Excited with her success and eye for property development, Alicia is today going into property management.

“I considered the world’s rich. Other than Bill Gates, they all made their money from land. They bought land in the right place and at the right time,” she enthuses.

The group’s landbank is concentrated in prime locations in the Klang Valley while the prime investment assets in its stable are an AAA-rated office building in downtown Vancouver, the Radisson Plaza Hotel in Sydney, and the Menara TA, where it is headquartered in Jalan P. Ramlee, Kuala Lumpur.

Alicia took the plunge to go into property development in 2002. Her maiden project was 62 acres in Petaling Jaya, bordering Mah Sing Group Bhd’s Damansara Lagenda and a stone’s throw away from Tropicana Golf and Country Resort.

“When we bought the land, there was no access. We bought it anyway because it was very cheap and we solved the access problem,” she recalls.

At that time, as with today, security became an issue with house buyers, particularly with the rich. Seeing the signs of the times, Tiah put in the guards and gates for this high-end bungalow development.

The company will launch the last phase comprising 27 units of freehold bungalows in November this year for between RM4.2mil and RM5.5mil each. It will be offering four designs. The first three phases of the freehold gated and guarded development comprises 109 units of bungalows.

“The houses in the previous phases are already exchanging hands for around RM4mil. So I have to price my new ones slightly higher. Besides, there are only 27 units,” says the savvy businesswoman.

In 2005, she unveiled Idaman Villas comprising 54 units of semi-detached opposite Damansara Idaman. The current selling price is RM1.87mil and RM2.9mil.

With the hype and interest around the KLCC area, Tiah was not to be outdone. TA launched 34-storey condominium, also in 2005. Known as Idaman Residence, the project is 92% sold. There is currently a balance of 19 units with a selling price of RM1,200 per sq ft.

The company has unbilled sales from the three above projects of about RM22mil. Overall, it has total unbilled sales of RM235mil.

*The group will be kept busy with a mixed commercial development opposite KLCC in years to come. Tentatively known as TA3 and TA4, the 2.3 acres of freehold land will be the site of two tower blocks, a hotel and service apartment block and a residential block.*

The estimated gross development value (GDV) of this project is RM1.5bil. Tiah has plans for an underground walkway to link it to the Petronas Twin Towers. The market value for that piece of land is RM218mil.

The company has applied to the local authorities for a higher plot ratio.

“We will not be able to start so soon as we need to focus on Nova Square. Besides, there is currently several thousands of condominium units around KLCC. Until I am very confident that the project will be able to take off, we will wait. The current oversupply has to be absorbed first.”

Nova Square will be located on 3.3 acres at the corner of Jalan Bukit Bintang and Jalan Imbi in Kuala Lumpur. This, too, will be a mixed development comprising a hotel, service apartments, retail and eateries and an office block. There will be a total of three blocks and five levels of podium.

“We will build, manage, run and operate our five-star hotel brand here,” she says. Foundation works will begin this year,” says Alicia. The GDV is RM1.3bil. The land was bought two years ago.

“There has been interest shown for one of our blocks in Nova Square. It is a matter of price but I would like to keep the hotel as a recurring source of income and sell the service apartment block, or inject it into a hotel Reit (real estate investment trust) later on,” she says.

The company also has 48.5 acres freehold land in Bandar Sri Damansara, with a market value of RM335mil. Known as Sri Suria, it is planning for retail commercial component, service apartments and a mall on that site. The company will invest RM20mil to build a ramp to that development.

That project will serve the community around Bandar Sri Damansara, Sungai Buloh, Bukit Rahman Putra, Sierramas, Desa ParkCity and Bandar Menjalara.

“People want convenience today. They want to shop, live and work around the same place. The same applies to Nova Square. So both projects will have different components integrated seamlessly.”

Last year, the group acquired several pieces of land in the city. These include 0.8 acre in Ceylon Hill, KL (market value: RM23.7mil) and another similar sized piece in U-Thant area (RM20.7mil). She is planning for a high-end low density, low-rise development in U-Thant.

The company also bought 3.2 acres freehold land in Ukay Heights, Ampang (RM12.4mil), She proposes to build low-rise, low density high-end homes there.

For the U-Thant project, she plans to keep some of the units as a source of recurring income. Other land assets include 7.34 acres in Bukit Kiara (RM30mil), 2.8 acres in Cheras (RM6.6mil), 23 acres of Bukit Beruntung (RM10.9mil) and 96 acres in Kluang (RM18.7mil).


----------



## nazrey

Greg said:


>





> From http://www.taproperties.com.my
> *Proposed Mixed Development @ KLCC *
> 
> This proposed *2.3 arces* of prime Freehold commercial development is strategically situated next to the Petronas Twin Towers, KL Convention Centre and the famed Dewan Philharmonic Petronas. This development consists of 2 iconic towers with a proposed 6-star hotel, luxury residences and a high-end retail podium.


*TA Global to list in October*
Saturday May 16, 2009
By FINTAN NG

KUALA LUMPUR: TA Global Bhd, the property arm of stockbroker-cum-developer TA Enterprise Bhd, is targeted to list by early October after having postponed the listing twice.

TA Enterprise managing director and chief executive officer Datin Alicia Tiah said at a media briefing yesterday that this would be done via an “initial public offering by introduction”.

Many of the new shares in TA Global will be given to shareholders of TA Enterprise as a dividend-in-specie or via placement.

She said due to the current market conditions, the company had decided to seek other ways of bringing its property arm public, hence the further revision to the listing scheme.

Tiah said TA Enterprise 1999/2009 warrant holders who exercised their warrants by June 24 were not only entitled to TA Enterprise shares but would also be entitled to TA Global shares when the proposed further revision was approved by the Securities Commission in a month’s time.

In addition, they would be entitled to the irredeemable convertible preference shares (ICPS) to be issued by TA Global that could be exchanged for ordinary shares in three years from the date of listing at no cost.

Tiah said the listing exercise would see TA Enterprise still a major shareholder of TA Global even assuming that the ICPS shares were fully converted.

She said TA Global, which would incorporate all the property units now under TA Enterprise, would have assets worth RM2.40bil located in Malaysia, Australia and Canada.

“We’re one of the larger landowners in the vicinity of KLCC at the moment,” Tiah added.

*The company has a 2.3-acre freehold parcel located next to its corporate headquarters, Menara TA One on Jalan P. Ramlee, besides having developed Idaman Residence condominium on a neighbouring plot.*

Besides landbank in the country’s capital, TA Global would also own a number of hotel and office properties abroad.


----------



## vano

niceee


----------



## nazrey

From Malaysian forum


----------



## nazri

The site:


----------



## nazri

*TA Ent to launch RM6b property projects*
Published: 2009/07/31










TA Enterprise Bhd, which is confident of the property market picking up within the next two years, has commercial and residential projects with a total gross development value (GDV) of about RM6 billion to be launched from next year onwards.

The biggest is a mixed commercial development in Sri Damansara that will spread over an 18.2-hectare site, with the first launch consisting of shop office and small office-home office lots set in the first quarter of 2010.

"This development will have a GDV of RM3 billion over seven years to 10 years," said managing director and chief executive officer Datin Tan Kuay Fong after the group's annual general meeting today.

The next is a 1.32-hectare freehold commercial development named "Nova Square" which will include a five-star hotel tower, a block of luxury residences and an office tower and lifestyle podium, set for launch in 2012 with a GDV of RM1.3 billion.

*Others include a mixed commercial development opposite KLCC to be launched in 2011 with GDV of RM1.2 billion*, residential development at Jalan U-Thant with GDV of RM110 million to be launched in 2010, and condominium development at Dutamas with GDV of RM300 million to be launched also in 2010.

Going forward, Tan hopes that TA Enterprise's property division will be able to contribute equally to total profit as it is turning into a reputable player in the high-end property market like the group's financial services, which included stockbroking.

Last year, the financial services was the major contributor to the group's profit.

"We believe that the worst is over. The stock market is also better than last year," she said, adding that the group was also confident of recovering almost all of the RM51 million provisions it had made.

The group reported a pre-tax profit of RM135.5 million, which was 53.1 per cent lower than RM286.9 million for the previous financial year.

TA Enterprise, which has net cash of over RM400 million, is keen to build its hotel portfolio by buying or building on an average of one a year, Tan said.

It recently acquired The Westin Melbourne for RM374.7 million and the hotel has started to contribute positively to the group, she said.

During the year, the group also acquired another hotel, Coast Whistler, for RM107 million and it is now rebranded as Aava Whistler, which is scheduled to reopen on November 30, 2009, in time for the 2010 Winter Olympics.

It recently proposed to purchase the entire issued shares of Mauritius Company Quayside Gem Ltd, which owns Singapore's Merchant Quay Pte Ltd, the owner of the four-star hotel Swissotel Merchant Court Singapore, Tan said.

"Currently, due diligence is being conducted and on August 25, we will be signing the sales and purchase agreement," she said.
TA Enterprise is always on the lookout for more opportunities, according to Tan.

"Great cities like Hong Kong and London are good locations," she said.

On the listing of its property unit, TA Global Bhd, Tan said it is awaiting approval from the Securities Commission.

"Once that is done, we should be able to list TA Global," she said, adding that the group has enough landbank to be developed over the next 10 years. -- Bernama


----------



## nazri

*TAE's growth drivers*
By Sharen Kaur Published: 2009/08/01










TA Enterprise has commercial and residential projects with a total gross development value of about RM6 billion to be launched from now to 2012 

TA Enterprise Bhd (TAE) (4898) said its property business will drive the group's growth for the next few years, with a portfolio possibly worth RM6 billion comprising five new residential and commercial projects in the Klang Valley targeted for launch between now and 2012.

The property and financial services firm, which has over 400ha of undeveloped land, will also buy or build one hotel a year to grow its hotel portfolio, possibly under the Aava brand, managing director and chief executive officer Datin Alicia Tiah said.

"While we are focused on the new (property) launches, our aim is to build our hotel portfolio. So, if any irresistible deals come by, we will buy. Now is the best time to buy assets as they are cheap and the exchange rates are low," she said after the company's annual general meeting and extraordinary general meeting in Kuala Lumpur yesterday.

TAE is looking for new assets to buy in Malaysia, Canada and Australia.
It is also eyeing new markets such as Hong Kong and London, and other cities close to financial centres.

Tiah said TAE has over RM400 million in its coffers to use for asset acquisition.

The group now runs Radisson Hotel (Sydney), Aava Whistler hotel (Canada) and Westin Hotel (Melbourne). It paid almost RM700 million for the properties.

It is buying Swissotel Merchant Court Singapore, owned by Singapore's Merchant Quay Pte Ltd. It is learnt that TAE will pay more than RM250 million for the hotel deal, which will conclude by August 25.

*TAE is also building a six-star and a five-star hotel, located directly opposite the Petronas Twin Towers and at the Jalan Bukit Bintang/Jalan Imbi junction in Kuala Lumpur, respectively. They form part of TAE's new projects.
*
"I believe the worst (of the economic crisis) is over. You can see some green shoots, even in the US. 

"We hope that by the time we launch our new projects, the market would have recovered. We will undertake piling works first before launching to minimise risks," Tiah said.

TAE expects to do better this year, thanks to housing sales at its ongoing projects, and the acquisition of new investment assets which have contributed immediately to earnings, Tiah said.

Last year, TAE made a net profit of RM91.9 million on revenue of RM535.4 million.

"Our net profit fell by 59 per cent last year as we made heavy provisions. I am very confident to write back 80-100 per cent of these this year.

"The stock market performance will be better than last year. So this year, we also expect to do better as far as financial services are concerned," Tiah said.


----------



## Chad

I thought you are on the brig nazrey.


----------



## nazri

TA3/TA4


----------



## rayo_nortino

Gran foto esa!!


----------



## davidwsk

60 fl now..









taglobal.com.my
----------



patchay said:


> *TA Global to develop KLCC land*
> by eugene mahalingam
> The Star BizWeek | Saturday May 31, 2014 MYT 7:33:26 AM
> http://www.thestar.com.my/Business/Business-News/2014/05/31/TA-Global-to-develop-KLCC-land/
> 
> 
> TA GLOBAL BHD, one of the largest landowners in the KLCC vicinity, is actively looking to embark on projects on some of the prime plots it owns.
> 
> According to a source, the company is looking to develop its 2.47-acre car park lot located across from KLCC into a five-star hotel cum serviced apartment project.
> 
> *“The company is looking to develop a 60-storey building and plans to launch it later this year,” says a source, adding that ground works for the project are expected to commence in September.*
> 
> The project, tentatively to be known as TA 3 and 4, has in fact been earmarked as a mixed commercial development strategically located along Jalan P Ramlee, Kuala Lumpur, just across the KLCC Twin Towers.
> 
> DTZ Nawawi Tie Leung executive director Brian Koh says the serviced apartments will definitely fetch premium prices given its location.
> 
> “It would depend how the company will position their products. Some serviced apartments are fetching close to RM2,000 per sq ft.
> 
> “The Four Seasons Place, for instance, is close to RM3,000 per sq ft.”
> 
> The Four Seasons Place is a 1.5 million sq ft integrated development owned by Venus Assets Sdn Bhd and is located next to the Petronas Twin Towers.
> 
> Given its prime location, one industry observer says he expects demand for TA’s proposed development to be good.
> 
> “If you look at The Four Seasons Place, around 80% of the residences have been sold since May last year,” he says.
> 
> According to reports, The Ritz-Carlton Residences located at the Jalan Sultan Ismail-Jalan Ampang intersection is priced at an average RM2,500 per sq ft.
> 
> *According to TA Global’s annual report, TA 3 and 4 will comprise twin buildings that will house a five-star hotel and a branded serviced residences with a four-level podium of retail, food and beverage outlets and lifestyle facilities.*
> 
> “According to the company, the building plans for this project was approved in February 2014 and the earthworks are expected to commence in the third quarter of this year once relevant building construction approval is obtained.
> 
> *Upon completion, the project is expected to register a gross development value (GDV) of approximately RM1.4bil. The company is currently in negotiation with an international hotel chain to brand and operate the hotel and serviced residences.*
> 
> TA Global recently also announced its proposal to develop a mixed-use development at the junction of Jalan Imbi and Jalan Bukit Bintang.
> 
> *Located right in the heart of Kuala Lumpur’s Golden Triangle, to be known as Nova Square, the project is a 3.075 acres freehold mixed development that will consist of three towers of iconic lifestyle residences with the convenience of a retail podium.*
> 
> Again, given the prestigious location, one industry observer says TA would be able to charge a good premium for the proposed project. “Properties such as Fairlane Residences are going for RM1,300 per sq ft while Pavilion Residences is fetching RM1,800 per sq ft,” she says.
> 
> According to TA Global’s annual report, Nova Square is accessible via the Smart Tunnel, Jalan Tun Razak and Jalan Ampang to other parts of Kuala Lumpur and Selangor.
> 
> The development order for this project is, however, still pending approval from the local authorities.
> 
> “Given the location of these projects, TA is in a good position to unlock the value of the landbanks that it has,” says an observer.
> 
> Another project that the company is undertaking is its mixed commercial and residential development, *Damansara Avenue*, in Petaling Jaya.
> 
> The development is sprawled over 48 acres of freehold land comprising of high end residences, retail outlets, lifestyle ofρces and malls which will be inter-connected by covered walkways, underground linkages and surrounded by parks and play areas.
> 
> “This integrated development is expected to fetch a GDV of approximately RM3.8bil over the next ten years,” the company says in its annual report. For its financial year ended Jan 31, 2014 (FY14), net profit rose 33% to RM123.90mil from RM93.43mil in the previous corresponding period, while revenue increased to RM692.44mil from RM638.02mil previously. The higher net profit was mainly contributed by finance and related services division due to significant loan recovery from financial receivables.
> 
> In its notes accompany its FY14 results, TA Global said it would continue to focus on its Damansara Avenue project and will be launching some new projects in the next financial year to sustain its earnings from the property development.
> 
> TA Global also has several projects overseas. It has a mixed development called The Gardens in British Columbia, Canada with a GDV of C$85mil (RM252mil). The project, which is currently under construction, is expected to be completed by the middle of this year.
> 
> Its other Canadian project is the Trump International Hotel & Tower in Vancouver.
> 
> The project, which has a GDV of C$496mil (RM1.47bil), comprises a 63-storey mixed-use development comprising of a luxury hotel tower with 147 hotel rooms, 218 high-end residential units, a 4-level podium and an eight-level underground car park.
> 
> The company is jointly developing the project with Canada’s Birkbeck Trust under a limited partnership arrangement. TA Global’s other hotel projects are the Radisson BLU Hotel in Sydney, Australia; Westin in Melbourne, Australia; Swissotel Merchant Court in Singapore; Aava Whistler Hotel in Whistler, Canada; Swissotel in Kunshan, China; and Moven pick Resort & Spa Karon Beach in Phuket, Thailand.
> 
> In its notes accompanying its FY14 earnings, the company said its hospitality business spanning across Singapore, Australia and Thailand is expected to continue to generate a stable recurrent income stream for the group.
> 
> “The growth and performance of our hospitality business in China and Canada in the next financial year will be driven and dependent on its country’s economic growth. We will continue to explore and evaluate opportunities to acquire new hotel properties to expand our existing hotels portfolio and to enhance the revenue contribution of our hospitality division,” it says.


----------


----------



## davidwsk

Official render

Would prob house the first TRUMP hotel in Kuala Lumpur.



patchay said:


> *TA Global Hotel & Service Apartments*
> 
> The development is located in front of the iconic Petronas Twin Towers. Towering over the hotel podium are two identical 50 storey structures. Tower 1 comprises of private residential apartments. Tower 2 is a 300 room hotel with luxury serviced apartments. A curvaceous podium contains hotel facilities and F&B outlets that are designed to fron a new urban square in front of the development.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nry.com.my/


----------



## KillerZavatar

beautifully designed towers!


----------



## archilover

the building was really nice but the podium was..errrrmmmm


----------



## Dean_14

i prefer this one
photo credits to Patchay



patchay said:


> KLCC TA3/TA4
> 
> 
> 
> NRY Architects


----------



## davidwsk

Published: Thursday August 28, 2014 MYT 4:04:00 PM 
Updated: Thursday August 28, 2014 MYT 4:06:58 PM
*TA Global unit to buy Trump Hotel for RM293.7mil*


KUALA LUMPUR: TA Global Bhd's unit, Maxfine International Ltd, is proposing to acquire the Trump International Hotel and Tower in Canada for RM293.71mil, cash.

In a filing to Bursa Malaysia, the company said the purchase consideration would be funded by external borrowings and internally-generated funds. 
*"The purposed acquisition is expected to bring synergy to the group and further enhance its hospitality in major cities around the world," it said.
*
Baring unforeseen circumstances, the company said the acquisition process would be completed in June 2016. 

http://www.thestar.com.my/Business/...-GLOBAL-UNIT-TO-BUY-TRUMP-HOTEL-FOR-RM293mil/


----------



## Dean_14

So this one will only be able to commence after 2016?
Such a waste


----------



## davidwsk

^^ Land clearing now and hoarding is up now


----------



## davidwsk

Started.. :cheers:



j0hn____ said:


> TOday


----------



## davidwsk

Started


j0hn____ said:


>


----------



## Dean_14

like finally start after 10 years!


----------



## azey

earlier proposal was sooo much cooler but this is still nice


----------



## archilover

https://www.facebook.com/kldevelopmentconstruction

DSC_0272 by atifnadzir, on Flickr


----------



## archilover

https://www.facebook.com/kldevelopmentconstruction

DSC_0275 by atifnadzir, on Flickr


----------



## archilover

https://www.facebook.com/kldevelopmentconstruction


DSC_0268 copy by atifnadzir, on Flickr


----------



## realitybites-u

dengilo said:


> Friday 5/29/15


...


----------



## Dean_14

Taller than Carigali Tower?


----------



## akif90

Dean_14 said:


> Taller than Carigali Tower?


Carigali Tower 58 storey, this one 50 storey^^


----------



## realitybites-u

ejatidiaz said:


> Today


...


----------



## Dean_14

Official rendering

prime location


----------



## azey

it says 2 50 storey while the rendering shows 1 tower taller than the other ???!!!!


----------



## realitybites-u

Dean_14 said:


> 10 Aug 2015
> 
> Under Construction, site is very busy


...


----------



## Dean_14

Official Rendering

from Patchay


----------



## KL2mnl

Is this Project still running, I heared that many Projects are on hold because of the economic.


----------



## Dean_14

KL2mnl said:


> Is this Project still running, I heared that many Projects are on hold because of the economic.


It's under construction now.

So far most of the projects in KL are still going on ..

more to come.. d


----------



## realitybites-u

Dary_10 said:


>


...


----------



## realitybites-u

ejatidiaz said:


> Today


...


----------



## Dean_14

the construction site, oct 2015


from ejatidiaz


----------



## eastwest2012

patchay said:


> *TA Global to develop KLCC land*
> by eugene mahalingam
> The Star BizWeek | Saturday May 31, 2014 MYT 7:33:26 AM
> http://www.thestar.com.my/Business/Business-News/2014/05/31/TA-Global-to-develop-KLCC-land/
> 
> 
> TA GLOBAL BHD, one of the largest landowners in the KLCC vicinity, is actively looking to embark on projects on some of the prime plots it owns.
> 
> According to a source, the company is looking to develop its 2.47-acre car park lot located across from KLCC into a five-star hotel cum serviced apartment project.
> 
> *“The company is looking to develop a 60-storey building and plans to launch it later this year,” says a source, adding that ground works for the project are expected to commence in September.*
> 
> The project, tentatively to be known as TA 3 and 4, has in fact been earmarked as a mixed commercial development strategically located along Jalan P Ramlee, Kuala Lumpur, just across the KLCC Twin Towers.
> 
> DTZ Nawawi Tie Leung executive director Brian Koh says the serviced apartments will definitely fetch premium prices given its location.
> 
> “It would depend how the company will position their products. Some serviced apartments are fetching close to RM2,000 per sq ft.
> 
> “The Four Seasons Place, for instance, is close to RM3,000 per sq ft.”
> 
> The Four Seasons Place is a 1.5 million sq ft integrated development owned by Venus Assets Sdn Bhd and is located next to the Petronas Twin Towers.
> 
> Given its prime location, one industry observer says he expects demand for TA’s proposed development to be good.
> 
> “If you look at The Four Seasons Place, around 80% of the residences have been sold since May last year,” he says.
> 
> According to reports, The Ritz-Carlton Residences located at the Jalan Sultan Ismail-Jalan Ampang intersection is priced at an average RM2,500 per sq ft.
> 
> *According to TA Global’s annual report, TA 3 and 4 will comprise twin buildings that will house a five-star hotel and a branded serviced residences with a four-level podium of retail, food and beverage outlets and lifestyle facilities.*
> 
> “According to the company, the building plans for this project was approved in February 2014 and the earthworks are expected to commence in the third quarter of this year once relevant building construction approval is obtained.
> 
> *Upon completion, the project is expected to register a gross development value (GDV) of approximately RM1.4bil. The company is currently in negotiation with an international hotel chain to brand and operate the hotel and serviced residences.*
> 
> TA Global recently also announced its proposal to develop a mixed-use development at the junction of Jalan Imbi and Jalan Bukit Bintang.
> 
> *Located right in the heart of Kuala Lumpur’s Golden Triangle, to be known as Nova Square, the project is a 3.075 acres freehold mixed development that will consist of three towers of iconic lifestyle residences with the convenience of a retail podium.*
> 
> Again, given the prestigious location, one industry observer says TA would be able to charge a good premium for the proposed project. “Properties such as Fairlane Residences are going for RM1,300 per sq ft while Pavilion Residences is fetching RM1,800 per sq ft,” she says.
> 
> According to TA Global’s annual report, Nova Square is accessible via the Smart Tunnel, Jalan Tun Razak and Jalan Ampang to other parts of Kuala Lumpur and Selangor.
> 
> The development order for this project is, however, still pending approval from the local authorities.
> 
> “Given the location of these projects, TA is in a good position to unlock the value of the landbanks that it has,” says an observer.
> 
> Another project that the company is undertaking is its mixed commercial and residential development, *Damansara Avenue*, in Petaling Jaya.
> 
> The development is sprawled over 48 acres of freehold land comprising of high end residences, retail outlets, lifestyle ofρces and malls which will be inter-connected by covered walkways, underground linkages and surrounded by parks and play areas.
> 
> “This integrated development is expected to fetch a GDV of approximately RM3.8bil over the next ten years,” the company says in its annual report. For its financial year ended Jan 31, 2014 (FY14), net profit rose 33% to RM123.90mil from RM93.43mil in the previous corresponding period, while revenue increased to RM692.44mil from RM638.02mil previously. The higher net profit was mainly contributed by finance and related services division due to significant loan recovery from financial receivables.
> 
> In its notes accompany its FY14 results, TA Global said it would continue to focus on its Damansara Avenue project and will be launching some new projects in the next financial year to sustain its earnings from the property development.
> 
> TA Global also has several projects overseas. It has a mixed development called The Gardens in British Columbia, Canada with a GDV of C$85mil (RM252mil). The project, which is currently under construction, is expected to be completed by the middle of this year.
> 
> Its other Canadian project is the Trump International Hotel & Tower in Vancouver.
> 
> The project, which has a GDV of C$496mil (RM1.47bil), comprises a 63-storey mixed-use development comprising of a luxury hotel tower with 147 hotel rooms, 218 high-end residential units, a 4-level podium and an eight-level underground car park.
> 
> The company is jointly developing the project with Canada’s Birkbeck Trust under a limited partnership arrangement. TA Global’s other hotel projects are the Radisson BLU Hotel in Sydney, Australia; Westin in Melbourne, Australia; Swissotel Merchant Court in Singapore; Aava Whistler Hotel in Whistler, Canada; Swissotel in Kunshan, China; and Moven pick Resort & Spa Karon Beach in Phuket, Thailand.
> 
> In its notes accompanying its FY14 earnings, the company said its hospitality business spanning across Singapore, Australia and Thailand is expected to continue to generate a stable recurrent income stream for the group.
> 
> “The growth and performance of our hospitality business in China and Canada in the next financial year will be driven and dependent on its country’s economic growth. We will continue to explore and evaluate opportunities to acquire new hotel properties to expand our existing hotels portfolio and to enhance the revenue contribution of our hospitality division,” it says.












*AS OF 20/12/2015*

TA3 & TA4 (2) 20/12/2015 by Azhar Kent, on Flickr

TA3 & TA4 (1) 20/12/2015 by Azhar Kent, on Flickr


And, can someone change the title of this thread from 

KUALA LUMPUR | TA3 & TA4 | 50 fl x 2 | Prep

TO

*KUALA LUMPUR | TA3 & TA4 | 60 fl | 50 fl | U/C*


----------



## davidwsk

ejatidiaz said:


> 5 Jan 2016


..


----------



## KL2mnl

The Building with the cars on the Roof, Looks Kind of unused. In the Picture from 2nd november


----------



## Dean_14

KL2mnl said:


> The Building with the cars on the Roof, Looks Kind of unused. In the Picture from 2nd november


That building (Menara TA) is undergoing some renovation.


----------



## Dean_14

7 Jan 2016


----------



## Dean_14

Busy site



nazrey said:


> KUALA LUMPUR SUNSET by hakimhasnul, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_14

New



JuanPaulo said:


> *Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*
> 
> 
> Before The Rain by hakimhasnul, on Flickr


----------



## Tupac96

shouldn't this be in the UC section?


----------



## Patrick Highrise

no this is still PREP.


----------



## akif90

60 and 50 storey right?


----------



## realitybites-u

ejatidiaz said:


> Today


credit to ejatidiaz

#post3302


----------



## Dean_14

Feb 2016








[/url]IMG_1843 by Koko Krunch, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]IMG_1846 by Koko Krunch, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## realitybites-u

ejatidiaz said:


>


credit to ejatidiaz

#posts3333


----------



## archilover

https://www.facebook.com/kldevelopmentconstruction/


----------



## realitybites-u

ejatidiaz said:


>


...


----------



## realitybites-u

ejatidiaz said:


> Today


...


----------



## Dean_14

May 2016

IMG_2740 by Koko Krunch, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_14

14 May 2016

IMG_2989 by Koko Krunch, on Flickr


----------



## realitybites-u

Jpeg by iamk2, on Flickr


----------



## realitybites-u

credit to ejatidiaz



ejatidiaz said:


> Yesterday


----------



## realitybites-u

credit to ejatidiaz



ejatidiaz said:


> Yesterday


----------



## realitybites-u

ejatidiaz said:


> Today, rush hour jam at Jalan P Ramlee


credit to ejatidiaz


----------



## Dean_14

Oct 2016

IMG_4096 by Koko Krunch, on Flickr


----------



## realitybites-u

jano1 said:


> Earlier in the week


....


----------



## FirzDaurens_

Can+we+change+the+title?+60fl+&+50+fl+|+U/C?+Or+still+prep?


----------



## Dean_14

Jan 2017

IMG_5324 by Koko Krunch, on Flickr


----------



## davidwsk

Revised storeys: 60 fl x 2 




> *TA Global to launch RM1.2 bil GDV worth of projects this year*
> By Natalie Khoo / TheEdgeProperty.com | March 24, 2017 6:21 PM MYT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another project the group is looking to* launch in August* is located next to the headquarters of Menara TA on Jalan P Ramlee that is directly across from the KLCC towers.
> *
> "There will be two 60 storey towers*, but only the first, which comprises of a 384-key hotel and 308 full-service residences will be launched this year," said Tiah.


http://www.theedgeproperty.com.my/content/1104548/ta-global-launch-rm12-bil-gdv-worth-projects-year


----------



## davidwsk

..


----------



## davidwsk

Recap on the design:
Official render



patchay said:


> *TA Global Hotel & Service Apartments*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nry.com.my/


----------



## akif90

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/page2/


----------



## FirzDaurens_

anyone know what is the official status for this project, and how tall is this project?


----------



## akif90

very profile project. Lack of source.


----------

